# Currently Planning an O Gauge Layout



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

I am new to O Gauge and I am in the early stages of building a layout. I am currently putting up walls in the basement to build a room for the layout. Approximate room size is going to be 12'6" X 15'. Once I get going with things I will post a plan view of the area I have to work with. I welcome any feedback as I move ahead.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jason. That sounds like you have a nice sized place to put the layout, should give you room to do some interesting stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jason17112 said:


> I am new to O Gauge and I am in the early stages of building a layout. I am currently putting up walls in the basement to build a room for the layout. Approximate room size is going to be 12'6" X 15'. Once I get going with things I will post a plan view of the area I have to work with. I welcome any feedback as I move ahead.


Don't put any walls up, use ALL the room you have. Most end up adding on in the future anyway. (read the first words in my signature )

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ed, From reading other posts I knew that someday I will want to be able to expand so I am building my workshop in an area that is around 2 sides of the train room. Once I get a layout built in the current area I have plans to move the workshop to my garage and expand the layout into the workshop area. Someday I will probably take over the entire basement, but don't tell my wife that


----------



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

I had a chance to draw up a blank floor plan for the room and I have attached it here. There are no obstructions on any of the walls except for the doors shown on the plans Finished Ceiling height is going to be around 7'9".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I made it a JPG so it could be inserted in-line for easy viewing. Plenty of room for a nice looking layout there. When the time comes, just have a tunnel with a couple of tracks to the other side of the wall for the expansion!


----------

